# Moving to Los Angeles from UK



## edgroves (Jun 29, 2010)

My family is currently weighing up a move from London to LA. My wife is American and has been offered a new role to return to LA, however we have never lived in California. I had some questions that hopefully someone can answer....

Cost of living?
Generally how much do utilities cost - electricity, gas, phone etc.?
How much would Car Insurance cost (ball park figure is ok)

Also what are the best mediums for searching for suitable positions in the US? I am currently working as a Senior Director within the UK Recruitment industry. Unfortunately I have no US experience, so would be looking to work for international focussed companies. 

Any help would be gratefully appreciated. 

Ed


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@@@Cost of living
Depends on what standard you are used to or expect.

@@@Utilities
Depends on usage, size of residence, insulation ... 

@@@Phone
Depends on contract

@@@Car insurance
Depends on make/model/age/risk history of vehicle, drivers' age/history

Ok, recruiting is not what it was two years ago but a senior recruiter not knowing how to work a job or a market:>) You may want to get used to the idea of commission only particullarly in third party positions.


----------

